# Reel Addiction Charters LLC



## Capt. Mickey Locke

As a few of you know I have worked with EMS for almost 12 years and have owned a Construction business for the last 8 years. I have decided to choose my favorite hobby as a Part-Time/Full-Time Career. I will be running Charters and will be based out of Bayside Marina in Panama City. I will begin running Cobia Charters starting March 24th......for 4 people (more tower time) 8 hr trip will be $500 with all gear, license, bait provided. Bottom Fishing trips will also be available for up to 6 people. You can contact me at 850-768-2327, via email at [email protected] or go to my website www.reeladdictioncharters.net for more information. Thanks...Capt. Mickey Locke


----------



## Splittine

Congrats Mickey. I'll put the word out.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke

I appreciate it Chase...Im really looking forward to it!


----------



## spottail

Capt Locke, I sent you an email about the 24th.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke

Email sent


----------



## spottail

Just wanted to thank Mickey Locke with Reel Addiction charters. He took us on a cobia trip and worked hard in less than ideal conditions (rough) to try and find the fish. While we only saw one and it was gone before we could get back on it, Mickey and his mate worked really hard to try to make sure we had every chance.

Thanks Mickey!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke

Bump.....Snapper Season is coming upon us. If your in the Panama City area look up www.reeladdictioncharters.net for your next Offshore Adventure....Capt. Mickey


----------



## grey ghost

Capt, i wish you the best!! Thats my plan in the future. I have been in const for 23 yrs as owner operator, kids almost grown, bout ready for a lil chg, LOL. Hey i notice in pic of ur boat on right, looks like some you have got those splash rails, is that what that is, or not? Do they work?? thks


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke

Thanks Man I appreciate it! As for the splash guards.....they throw it further away from the boat but with the right wind and sea your gonna get wet either way. They work well for the 2fters after that its just in the air. I just stay tucked in behind the enclosure on the bad days! Usually I have company behind it with me...LOL


----------



## grey ghost

Yeah ten4, i have a 26ftcc, ur rite its the wind that wets me. I was wondering if i should put them on my boat. From what ur saying it prolly wouldnt help that much, ?? They aint cheap either??


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke

Im sure they help some....they was on the boat when I purchased it so I really havent looked into how much they were....


----------

